# Thyroid Cancer-2nd Time-Anyone else?



## bella769 (May 27, 2012)

Hello:
I had thyroid cancer twenty years ago (when I was 22), had a partial thyroidectomy (parathyroid damage during surgery) and only on thyroid meds for suppression. I have now learned that I have papillary thyroid cancer in the remaining thyroid. Have any of you experienced this? Should I be worried that it has spread beyond the thyroid? My Endo seems to think that papillary literally grows so slow that it is just leftover from the last incidence. But, I am worried that my lymph nodes are involved and what exactly that means if they are!

My last thyroidectomy was not a pleasant experience and so I am very afraid of the surgery this time. I am looking forward to the RAI because I do not want to go through this again in another twenty years. 
I wish my doctors in the last twenty years were more vigilent, it sounds like I was really not given the best treatment.

I see the surgeon on June 5th, I am hoping the TT is scheduled very soon and I can get in the recovery phase fast!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bella769 said:


> Hello:
> I had thyroid cancer twenty years ago (when I was 22), had a partial thyroidectomy (parathyroid damage during surgery) and only on thyroid meds for suppression. I have now learned that I have papillary thyroid cancer in the remaining thyroid. Have any of you experienced this? Should I be worried that it has spread beyond the thyroid? My Endo seems to think that papillary literally grows so slow that it is just leftover from the last incidence. But, I am worried that my lymph nodes are involved and what exactly that means if they are!
> 
> My last thyroidectomy was not a pleasant experience and so I am very afraid of the surgery this time. I am looking forward to the RAI because I do not want to go through this again in another twenty years.
> ...


Hi, Bella!!










We have many here who sadly have had the same or similar experience. They will be along, I am sure. The weekends are sometimes slow.


----------

